# virginia's gov at it again



## steve r (Aug 19, 2007)

ok so for the second time in less than a year this asshole kane is trying to pass a smoking ban on the premisis of any place that serves food. so i urge anyone in va or hell anyone that visits virginia to email the govenor and let him know how stupid this is. the reasons he is giving is that second hand smoke kills and we shouldnt put people in that situation. well last time i checked there are thousands of jobs that you wont get smoke in and if you dont wanna be around it then dont work there. besides that many resteraunts have already gone smoke free. so im just hoping that people realize that they are just being our parents and smacking our hands for smoking. here is the article:

*Governor Kaine Announces Restaurant Smoking Ban Legislation
- Clarifies definition of a restaurant, improves public health -*

*RICHMOND* - Governor Timothy M. Kaine today proposed legislation for a statewide ban on smoking in restaurants, including dining establishments in public and private clubs. The legislation also clarifies the definition of a restaurant for purposes of the smoking ban. 
Standing with members of the Hampton Roads Mayors and Chairs Caucus, the Virginia Beach Restaurant Association, General Assembly members, and public health advocates at Hot Tuna Bar & Grill in Virginia Beach, the Governor noted the public health risks of secondhand smoke. 
"The scientific evidence about the health risks associated with exposure to secondhand smoke is clear and convincing," said Governor Kaine. "Recognizing the negative health effects and high public costs of secondhand smoke, Virginia must act to protect the workers and consumers in its restaurants."
The Virginia Department of Health estimates that secondhand smoke is responsible for 1,700 deaths per year. The Campaign for Tobacco Free Kids estimates that the Commonwealth spends $124.9 million a year on health care expenditures related to secondhand smoke exposure. 
The proposed legislation changes the definition of a restaurant to any food establishment - including dining establishments of public and private clubs - where food is available for sale and consumption by the public and includes the areas of a restaurant where food is prepared, served or consumed. The proposal excludes exterior dining areas of food establishments from the ban, unless the exterior area can be enclosed.
The recommendation for this definition was provided by the Department of Health, who held several public input sessions last year with interested groups and citizens on constructing the definition for purposes of a smoking ban. The Medical Society of Virginia, the Virginia Chapters of the American Heart Association, the American Lung Association of Virginia, the Cancer Society, March of Dimes, and American Academy of Pediatrics participated in the process.
Restaurant employees face major health risks when exposed to secondhand smoke at work. According to the American Lung Association, levels of secondhand smoke in restaurants and bars were found to be 2 to 5 times higher than in residences with smokers and 2 to 6 times higher than in office workplaces. Additionally, the Journal of Occupational and Environmental Medicine reports that food service workers have a 50 percent greater risk of dying from lung cancer than the general population, in part, because of secondhand smoke exposure in the workplace.
In October 2006, Governor Kaine signed Executive Order 41 banning smoking in all state buildings and vehicles in order to improve the health of Virginia's employees and minimize health risks in the work place. 
For more information on the restaurant smoking ban, or to comment on the proposed legislation, visit www.governor.virginia.gov/SmokeFreeRestaurants


----------



## n2advnture (Aug 9, 2004)

Sent:



> Dear Mr. Kaine,
> 
> You were recently quoted as saying "The scientific evidence about the health risks associated with exposure to secondhand smoke is clear and convincing."
> 
> ...


http://www.cigarmony.com/index.asp?PageAction=Custom&ID=14

~Mark


----------



## Seanohue (Oct 2, 2006)

n2advnture said:


> Sent:
> 
> http://www.cigarmony.com/index.asp?PageAction=Custom&ID=14
> 
> ~Mark


Damn Mark, where were you 2 months ago when I needed to write a paper on this? This would have really helped me a ton 

I'll do my part as well :tu


----------



## Mark C (Sep 19, 2007)

Good luck down there. Our statewide ban in MD starts in 23 days.


----------



## Cnote (Apr 19, 2007)

In Illinois, ours just went into effect earlier this month; hope Virginians can prevent this. Gotta love fascism.


----------



## Tim D. (Apr 6, 2007)

I hate to say it, but this is what happens when people vote Democrat. I live in the People's Socialist Republic of Maryland, so I feel your pain. In the past, Virginia has been pretty libertarian, but recently it has been sliding left at an alarming rate. Good luck.


----------



## jkorp (Sep 27, 2007)

Mark C said:


> Good luck down there. Our statewide ban in MD starts in 23 days.


I guy at Red Brick said they were doing a big smokeout that night. I might try to get over there.


----------



## Mark C (Sep 19, 2007)

jkorp said:


> I guy at Red Brick said they were doing a big smokeout that night. I might try to get over there.


On Jan 31 to say goodbye to freedom, or Feb 1 to send a big :fu to the govmnt? Either way, sounds good to me.


----------



## Churchlady (Jan 22, 2004)

Sucks to be a Merry-lander don't it boys? pretty soon we're not even going to be able to smoke anywhere in the state! we'll all be driving to WV for a smoke break.


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

n2advnture said:


> Sent:
> 
> http://www.cigarmony.com/index.asp?PageAction=Custom&ID=14
> 
> ~Mark


Very nice Mark. I have to draft up something similar, but mine won' be 1/2 as good as this! 
I STILL enjoy the smell when I walk into a Denny's here in NOVA and get that nice wiff of smoke. It reminds me of when I was a kid. I'm not even sure there is a non-smoking section! :r


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

Hey Steve R,

It seems he wants the state to go the same as Norfolk and the Beach. God save me from the people who are trying to save me from myself.

I'm new to the board and live up in Gloucester. Let me know if you might be interested in a meet and smoke some time.


----------



## Spect (Sep 19, 2007)

Take this as an opportunity to remember to support your B&M! The wave of bans isn't even close to over, we have to do our best to support those last bastions of cigar freedom. It seems like only a matter of time until the few hold out restaurants and bars will be gone from the smoker friendly list. For the love of god you can't even smoke in an apartment in California anymore, wait until that one catches on... 

Dig in, hold what you've got.

/preach


----------



## roscoe (Feb 20, 2006)

So what's the answer? In NJ we were a cigar club for 12 years before we saw the law coming down. We had 100 members at the time and raised enough funds to open our own 24/7 private club. We've been open since June of 06 and have over 150 members now.

Now there is a fellow in VA that is seriously contemplating doing the same thing. If anyone in VA, MD or DC is interested I can put you in touch with him.

Roscoe
The Metropolitan Society, LLC
http://www.metrocigar.com


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

Fellow Virginians,

I would like to be optimistic, but I think it is better to be honest. It may not be this term or even this administration but sooner or later we will see a smoking ban in this state. And I believe it is going to be sooner rather than later. While we are still a big time tobacco producer it doesn't override the fact that most of the money (and thus the political power) in the state is far removed from the tobacco producers.

This is why I'm hoping to be proactive rather than reactive and form a private club specifically designed to be exempt from all but the harshest anti-smoking legislation. I'm hoping not only to create a haven to protect our rights, but a heaven including monthly dinners, poker tourneys, humidors and lockers, pool tables and a quiet room with two or three computers for when you need to finish of work.

If you have not seen the thread regarding the club you can view it here: http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=131293 or email me at [email protected] for details. Come be part of the solution *BEFORE* we even have a problem.


----------



## ibosmiley (Feb 29, 2004)

I can't see VA going non-smoking... I mean this is a tobacco state for crying out loud. But, I guess we shall see. It hasn't passed yet...


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

More and more of Northern Va becomes non smoking everyday, over the last month we just lost access to 4 more resturants between Rasberry Falls and McLean, with more going down soon. Its only a matter of time until this becomes a serious political issue in Va and its gets bargined away. We don't have the voters here that it can just be ramrodded through, but we do have enough votes that other things can slowed down and our representitives will end up using those votes as a bargining chip to get what they want. Thats the same exact formula they used to get support for transprotation measures over the last 10 years.


----------

